# Mason Neck State Park, VA



## Shrike (May 24, 2010)

I spent some time at Mason Neck State Park this past weekend participating in a survey.  Just thought I'd share some of what we found:


----------



## Shrike (May 24, 2010)

A few more:


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 25, 2010)

What is that in pic #2?  And...is that Drymarchon corais(Indigo snake) in #3 & 4?


----------



## Shrike (May 25, 2010)

pic #2 is a worm snake

pic #3 is a black rat snake

pic #4 is a black racer

An indigo in VA would be quite the find!


----------



## cristyiroom (Jun 27, 2010)

You have some awesome finds. congratulations


----------



## Cowin8579 (Jun 27, 2010)

That volume of herping is beyond impressive.  Was that one day or several?  I've combed areas of Florida for weeks and never found a single snake.


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

cool pics


----------

